
Bad News Wrapped in Protein: Inside the Coronavirus Genome - conexions
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/03/science/coronavirus-genome-bad-news-wrapped-in-protein.html
======
vikramkr
Oh wow, this is really a spectacular article. I didn't expect to see science
reporting of this quality or depth in a traditional mainstream newspaper, this
is pretty awesome

